# Best Paint Bucket



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

I just wanted to post and get your opinion on this bucket. It is a 3.5 Gal oval bucket that we use to buy all the time.

We loved them because they were good for carrying tools, they were better for roller frames because they were so wide, and they were lighter weight. They were just a good multi-purpose bucket.

Has anyone seen one of these?

Does anyone still sell them?

What are your favorite buckets?

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Haven't seen one of them before. I just use a 5'er when loading and unloading tools.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dose it have a manufactures imprint on the bottom? If so, maybe you could contact them and find a retailer.

I used to have an account with a local manufacturer here and would buy buckets by the pallet. At the time we would throw them out because it was just plain cheaper to do so rather than washing. They would sell me a single pallet if I wanted one, maybe that's an option for you.


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

I dont mind the free buckets from SW

But the one i really couldnt live without is the Handy Pail. Wondering how many of you guys are using this?


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> I dont mind the free buckets from SW
> 
> But the one i really couldnt live without is the Handy Pail. Wondering how many of you guys are using this?


I use the handy pail on trim all the time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

good cheap cut cup, homely despot


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> I dont mind the free buckets from SW
> 
> But the one i really couldnt live without is the Handy Pail. Wondering how many of you guys are using this?


I also use the free ones from sw and I love the handy pail couldn't live without it lol it works great everywhere cutting in just put it on your hand and go!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Paint Pups and the big brother, Paint Dawgs:

http://shop.paintdawg.com/thepaintpup.aspx


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Love the handy pale line. Have lots of them.


----------



## ducky (Feb 15, 2013)

I geuss im just old school


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The Wooster speed bucket and pelican are awesome.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm good.

an empty gallon pail does it for me.


----------



## ducky (Feb 15, 2013)

The empty pail is free. Meaning it saves time, and money.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I just bored a hole longways down the handle of my brush and retro-fitted for an airless line. Put a makeshift trigger on the ferrule.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> I just bored a hole longways down the handle of my brush and retro-fitted for an airless line. Put a makeshift trigger on the ferrule.


This outta be good. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> I just bored a hole longways down the handle of my brush and retro-fitted for an airless line. Put a makeshift trigger on the ferrule.


oh I *DO* want see them pictures. 

make a vid and sell 'em on ebay . (Oh why did Billy Mays pass away before THIS invention?)


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, I'm good.
> 
> an empty gallon pail does it for me.


 How do you get anything done if its empty?:blink:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

That was pure gold right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ducky said:


> I geuss im just old school


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: all the way all the time !:thumbsup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Multiple color touch ups?
Did you know an old fashioned gal sized baggie fits a handie pail perfectly? 
For those who wanna know..


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> Multiple color touch ups?
> Did you know an old fashioned gal sized baggie fits a handie pail perfectly?
> For those who wanna know..


That's one of the many reasons that we like the Paint Pups, but I'll have to compare some prices....


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I think I'm missing something. Gallon sized baggies fit a paint can too.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

5 gal buckets are the norm.

Sherwin for the win! Free buckets for us.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> I just bored a hole longways down the handle of my brush and retro-fitted for an airless line. Put a makeshift trigger on the ferrule.


Ive seen those power brushes before. A little backpack with the paint. Haven't seen for a while. Never bought one.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Ive seen those power brushes before. A little backpack with the paint. Haven't seen for a while. Never bought one.


That chit's for real?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

caulktheline said:


> That chit's for real?


I think, back in the day, there were some brush/pad attachments for some of those winning systems like the famous Wagner Power Painter.

We decided that all of the consumer versions of Wagner painting tools used that same motor. The one that made that incredibly-annoying noise whenever it was on.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

haha, we've made jokes about that sound.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

pelican is my favorite tool


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Wooster Pelican; This is how I do it, nothing big. LOL


----------

